# Supported kdenlive effects



## tman904 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi.

Does the newest pkg build of kdenlive 19.12.0 support?
1. audio stereo to mono.
2. video fade in and out.

I looked through the list of effects without finding them, but I wanted to double check to make sure I'm not missing something.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes to both.

1) https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=272&t=116042
2) https://userbase.kde.org/Kdenlive/Manual/Effects/Fade/Fade_to_Black


----------



## tman904 (Mar 21, 2020)

I couldn't find them in the FreeBSD port of kdenlive only in the Linux version. I've used them in the Linux version before I just wanted to move to using FreeBSD for some video editing for a change.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 21, 2020)

Video fade is definitely available on kdenlive on FreeBSD.
Check under menu item 'Timeline' >Add Effect > Image Adjustment > Fade In and Fade Out
You will then get a green block on your timeline that represents the fade.
You will also get a controller on the workspace to control the fade.




Under 'Add Effect' there is a controller for audio if you were looking to fade the audio.


----------



## tman904 (Mar 22, 2020)

I apologize, as I must of overlooked those options. 

Thank you for your help with this issue. Have a good day.


----------

